# Compiz Plugins Help???



## dcf-joe (May 18, 2008)

I use the default compiz fusion system that comes with Hardy Heron. However, I hear that a lot of people have been adding cool plugins to their system, such as the brand new desktop sphere. How do I add this, and other plugins, to my compiz system???


----------



## Namslas90 (May 18, 2008)

You need compiz git, goto Fusioncast for more info;

http://fusioncast.blogspot.com/2008/05/compiz-fusion-sphere-is-here-yay.ht

More git info here;

http://www.compiz.org/Download


----------



## dcf-joe (May 19, 2008)

I am really new to the whole Linux thing, and I have no idea what I am supposed to do when I go to the second link. All I see are software repositories and binary downloads, and I am lost. Help???


----------



## mab1376 (May 19, 2008)

> sudo apt-get install emerald compizconfig-settings-manager



run that command in terminal

to CP and paste use Ctrl+Shift+V

you should see an option for "Extra" in the apperance screen and you can configure all your settings though the "Advanced Desktop Effects and Settings" in the preferences menu. Emerald theme manager will give you many options to changes the color of title bars and such.


----------

